# I'm back!.



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

welcome back, and great to see you!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Laurie, welcome back :wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Laurie, nice to see you back. I am sorry you had to let Titus go, it is never easy. Congratulations on Gaïa's puppies, would love to see a few pictures of them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Laurie! Glad you are back and doing well, so nice to see a familiar name  Any way I could talk you into sharing some puppy video or photos????


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back, nice to see you again.

I'm sorry to hear about Titus passing.

Congrats on Gaia's litter, would love to see pictures of them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome back! 

I was just thinking of you the other day, trying to remember the name of your special breed.

I am so sorry about Titus.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks.It's nice to see some old faces and dogs.Miss talking, about Goldens!.
I have been thinking about getting a new Golden.
In Fr, its not easy to find them, itchyose, free or even tested, for that matter!.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost Titus, but glad to see you back on the board. You were VERY helpful when I lost Finn and trying to decide Golden or Leonberger. Well, you know how that ended! The boys are doing fantastic, and Reese just turned 2 last weekend 

We need Hovawart puppy pictures!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

1st departure, today.
Cant believe, they are already 2 mths!.
His name is Jekyll and is a black male and wears a black collar.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello. I was looking for puppy pictures and didn't see any.

I lost my golden girl, Honey Aug. 13. She was at least 13--had adopted her fully grown back in 2002. But she stayed a very active puppy until the last couple of weeks--lymphoma. Just 3 months before they had been saying at my ets that she acted like she was 3 or 4, not a very senior lady.

Then we adopted a7 year old blind Great Pyrenees mix Aug. 31 and had to send him to the Bride Sept. 23--ruptured tumor on his spleen. In just that 3 1/2weeks Shaggy put some mighty big paw prints on our hearts. The pyr recue said they would let us have another pyr, any age, any sex, full or mix. We wanted another senior and a 7 year old male was being turned in due to owners moving and not being able to have him at their new place. We said yes, we wanted Moose. He is a 7 year old full pyr and the most liad back sweet 105 pound dog. We have had him since the 30th of Sept.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

For pixs, look up:fief de la brosse and then, go into Hovawart or portée.


----------

